# Re: [EVDL] bad Molex connectors - and good connectors



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] bad Molex connectors - and good connectors*



> Chuck Hursch wrote:
> 
> > I've been searching some of this stuff, getting lost in a
> > maze of parts #s, etc. I'm liking the looks of the Ampseal
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] bad Molex connectors - and good connectors*



> Roger Stockton wrote:
> > Chuck Hursch wrote:
> >
> >> I've been searching some of this stuff, getting lost in a
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] bad Molex connectors - and good connectors*

I've had good luck with the AMP CPC's, I really don't like the Delphi 
Weatherpack's at all, and I just switched to the Molex MX 150L from 
Waytek.

The crimper tool price and difficulty of pin extraction are the downside 
of the CPC's, but the pin insertion is great and the connections are 
great. The housings are very simple and robust. I used the mil pins 
and have never had a problem.

The MX 150L has a less expensive crimper and the pin removal is simple. 
But, the pin installation process and connection is a bit of a pain. 
The mechanisms are complex fragile pieces of plastic and break easily. 
This is more of a learning curve so overall these seem like a good deal.

I've also used some Deutsch and they compare to the CPC's - expensive 
crimpers but nice connectors.

The crimpers would be great EAA chapter purchases. They are expensive 
and you don't use them often, but it's worth having good connectors and 
crimpers.

Gary Krysztopik
ZWheelz, LLC - www.ZWheelz.com
Alamo City Electric Auto Association - www.aceaa.org
blog - http://voices.mysanantonio.com/drive_electric_san_antonio/ 
San Antonio, TX





> Chuck Hursch wrote:
> > Roger Stockton wrote:
> >
> >>
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] bad Molex connectors - and good connectors*



> Chuck Hursch wrote:
> 
> > When I was emailing with the AMP/Tyco people regarding their
> > connectors, I asked about what they might have for connectors
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] bad Molex connectors - and good connectors*



> gary wrote:
> > I've had good luck with the AMP CPC's, I really don't like the Delphi
> > Weatherpack's at all, and I just switched to the Molex MX 150L from
> > Waytek.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] bad Molex connectors - and good connectors*



> Roger Stockton wrote:
> > Chuck Hursch wrote:
> >
> >> When I was emailing with the AMP/Tyco people regarding their
> ...


----------

